# 12/24 volt system



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

I understand thath there is a configuration that allows to have 24 volts and 12 volts with two batteries. I need 24 for my troller but 12 for my accessories. Can anyone explain this to me and maybe provide a picture?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Can some one show me a picture of this?*


_I followed this to wire my 24 volt motor guide.Two batteries,and i am able to run 24 volts to the motor and run all my 12 volt accessories,IE;radio,bilge,livewelll,lights,cb,... ....

just run a wire from positive to negative between two batteries,now run the positive wire from motor to the positive terminal opposite the negative post you just wired.The negative lead from motor(this is the common ground)wire to the negative oppsite your first connection made.

If you don't have a fuse already installed,put in an inline fuse between powewr cable of motor and positive terminal of battery b
50 amp fuse is rfecomended

The battery with the common ground is battery A and the battery with the jumper on the negative terminal is battery B.
(jumper wire went from positive to negative)
Battery b will draw 24 volts
battery a will draw 12 and you can safely run all your gadgets and gizmos off battery a_


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this right?


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2010)

it is very simple.
take the positive from battery "A" and hook it up to the Negative of battery "B" then when you hook your 24 volt motor up you use the positive from on battery to the negative from the other this will give you 24volts. then to get a straight 12 volt just use the single battery.


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2010)

the top drawing will give you 24volts. the bottom will give you nothing.. ttake the top drawing and to get 12 volts just use the pos/neg from a single battery ..


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

redbug said:


> the top drawing will give you 24volts. the bottom will give you nothing.. ttake the top drawing and to get 12 volts just use the pos/neg from a single battery ..




Any way to illustrate this. Which picture is right up top?

Are you saying run the normal 24 volt setup and then just use either battery to run my 12volt accessories. Is it that simple?????????


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

redbug said:


> the top drawing will give you 24volts. the bottom will give you nothing.. ttake the top drawing and to get 12 volts just use the pos/neg from a single battery ..




Ok got ya! Didnt think it was that simple........I always out think myself.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

So I can draw 12 volts off of either battery that I so choose.. 

What was that guy up top talking about? Wiring a 12/24 trolling motor?


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2010)

he was talking about a specific trolling motor that has a 12/24 volt switch on it. you can run it at either voltage. I would always use the 24volt setting and a slower speed before i would run the 12 volt setting. 
using 24volts your motor draws less and doesn't work as hard making both your batteries and motor last longer. 
I am not sure how that would be wired and would only be guessing,so I will eave that for someone else to say.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

redbug said:


> he was talking about a specific trolling motor that has a 12/24 volt switch on it. you can run it at either voltage. I would always use the 24volt setting and a slower speed before i would run the 12 volt setting.
> using 24volts your motor draws less and doesn't work as hard making both your batteries and motor last longer.
> I am not sure how that would be wired and would only be guessing,so I will eave that for someone else to say.




No need to go further, I will always run it at 24 volts. You were a great help my friend. Thanks!


----------

